# Deadlift Forms



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive been practising my deadlift for a while now and still needs tweaking ive enclosed the video form and am lifting 100kg plates+bar= 120kg or there abouts in the vid, i am repping 130x10 120x10 70x10 at present and weight is going up 2.5kg per week on the bigger last lift so next week will be 132.5.

i know i need to get my back straighter and am going to strengthen my back with good mornings to help iimprove my form, one thing i have seen, is some lift with there arms inside their legs with a wider stance? howeever i am using my arms outside my legs as i find this better, all comments and critics welcome =-)

Deadlift Form video - YouTube

loz


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mate you do the same as dorsey you let it touch the floor between rep.i been told just to keep it a inch above between rep mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot I can see is your dropping your head and the bar is just escaping from you a bit

Drive thru your whole body ie:legs you seem to be pulling with just your upper body till its nearly up then using your legs!

Tbh it looked a bit like a injury to happen sorry to be critical but last thing I want is you injurying yourself

Be good to hear wot others say


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers both @meeks i prefer to do each individual rep bud to be fair i work harder this way @franki yes frank sometimes i can really feel it when i do it right in my heels and the lift is much easier/feels better and then sometimes i am using upper body more i agree as thats how it can feel


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

The other lift with arms inside the legs is a sumo deadlift.

I'm not really qualified to say but i dint like the look of hyper extending like that.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how do you mean dave? when i kind of lunge /extend forward? what advantages /disadvantages does the sumo lift have


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I was referring to you leaning so far back at the top of the movement before going back down. But I'm no expert of commenting on form...

I think the bar should be closer to your shin, I read that if your taking the skin off your shins your doing it right lol. I think the bar is mid way under the foot when you set up (hard to tell) but your lift is forward and up, creating the lunge forward? If the bar comes up closer to the body/shin it may help this?

But like I say im not really qualified to say so don't take me as gospel.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i always try to keep the bar in the middle of my feet, it would be easier for me if i could get closer and hit my shins it would help me driving with my heels bud

when i get to the top of the movement i try to extend back feels okay should i not do this?

appreciated the feedbback bud


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I think feel the leaning back past straight puts stress on my spine, but I have had back trouble.

Hopefully one of the form gurus can comment as I might be off track and wouldn't wanna send you down the wrong road. I'll be reading to see what they say though.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i always lean back to try and engage the lats, read it somewhere a while back so thought it would do no harm


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Must say, I don't think they look very 'solid' mate. As Frankie said, looks like you're leaning over and pulling too much. Flat rigid back, chest up, shoulders back. Agree with Dave too, not sure I like how far you're hyper extending.

@Meeky: I dont agree with what you're being told. The exercise is a deadlift i.e. lifting a dead weight from the floor on each rep. You'll never get the weight past a certain point if you try keeping it under tension like that not to mention the strain it'll prob put on your lower back.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

But when it hit the floor it become 1rep So it become 10 x1 rep in my mind then To me it like doing a bicep curl and stopping for a rest a the top Just the way I see it mate


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Meeks Id say as long as you go straight back up its continuous reps. Lozza's rest is exaggerated granted but generally speaking touching the floor doesn't make it a single rep IMO.

Also your bicep explanation would be resting at the bottom in the unweighted part of the rep in comparison. Resting at the top would still be under tension.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

10 x 1 rep would be if you were lifting near enough your 1rm with anywhere between 10-30 secs rest between reps. I would personally always expects deadlift to be treated as such, lifting a dead weight. Keeping it under tension like that would probably give a form of momentum which in my mind defeats the object.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

try it both ways dorsey, see whats the most difficult. deadlifting i mean.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes I agree with you has long as you go straight back up it a continuous rep But long then that it not bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you need to be over the bar more, currently your sitting behind the bar.

your ass comes up which then throws you forward and then youre levering the bar up on your back..

the initial pull from the floor is causing your *lower back to arch* cos your not squeezing the bar from the floor, also your hips are as far from the bar as you could have them.

think about a tower crane and how it can handle more weight the closer to the tower..

your hips are the tower :wink:

looks like your resting the bar on your hips at the top never mind hyperextending lol..

soz to be so critiCAL and hope this helps..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dont get me wrong i know my back needs to be straighter(this i am working on and am aware of it),if my back was straight would the form be okay? its more the positioning im worried about too i will make sure chest is up and shoulders back is good advise bud , am also finnding a spot on the wall to focus on to keep my head up there also, the strength is there i can lift much heavier but want to keep increasig the weight slowly weekly as i go but i am at the stage where i need to make sure the form is correct as franki says i dont want to injure myself=-) my back is sound at the mo, should i just focus on strengthening my back with good mornings and keep the weight static for a while till form improves

i do apppreciated the comments keep em coming


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> i know my back needs to be straighter(this i am working on and am aware of it),if my back was straight would the form be okay?


nope..

you tube mark ripptoe deadlift form.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you need to be over the bar more, currently your sitting behind the bar.
> 
> your ass comes up which then throws you forward and then youre levering the bar up on your back..
> 
> ...


Good explanation there Cal 10000000 reps to you for that.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you need to be over the bar more, currently your sitting behind the bar.
> 
> your ass comes up which then throws you forward and then youre levering the bar up on your back..
> 
> ...


no i agree i just needed the right pointer thats the reason ive put it up, i wanted to move closer into the bar but was unsure,so to summize

get the bar in close to my shins and get my hips as close as possible,keep back straight then back ass and hips all at the same time up?, cheeky fecker i aint resting on anything =-) especially my small hips


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

also whats thhe max time between lifts for reps?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo YouTube that vid Cal mentioned mate, sets it out perfectly in my opinion.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have bud many times, sometimes someone telling you specifics on here really helps me, i watch videos relentless on youtube and then as soon as i get to the bar it all goes wrong =-)filming it deffo helps, have got some goood pointers now in fact it should make my lifting easier im hoping , will post another vid on same thread next week to see if ive got it right or not as the case may be, it just one of those moves/exercises i want to make sure is right


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fully agree.

Can I ask: if you were lifting half the weight do you think your form would be pretty much spot on?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

watched the mark rippetoe vid again i gotta make sure when i go to grip the bar i keep my hips in a good position and make sure i squeeze with the chest up, interesting how you think the bars in the middle of your feet when it sooo isnt, thank you for the comments guys think i know where im going wrong now


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> Can I ask: if you were lifting half the weight do you think your form would be pretty much spot on?


no mate my shins are too far from the bar i tried lowering the weight to 70 to improve form and filmed it and was doing exactly the same thing


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cal had said even if back was straight it would nt be right and this is down to where im positioned im gonna have to get up close with my legs thats a big factor for me and make sure when i grip the bar i keep my hips from moving, then before i lift make sure my chest is extended and engaged then go for broke

i feel that i can suss this now hopefully with a vid for proof of course =-)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Everything has to move at the same time like cal said like a piece of machinery

As you begin lift drive thru your whole body in one fluent motion


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Everything has to move at the same time like cal said like a piece of machinery
> 
> As you begin lift drive thru your whole body in one fluent motion


i am away from the bar franki and thats causing all sorts of issues if i can get the extended chest right and not move hips and bend legs slightly to touch the bar my whole body should be in the right position to take the strain all over in theory looking forward to having another go but not until my arms stop aching from today=-) this little thread has helped no end tho


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Admit it Fleg, you're in your element with that post??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im gonna have a few goes on sunday just to try and correct the move, if i do it in blocks it should be easier for me to get it right, ie legs in position shins close, keep hips and ass up not moving when grabbing the bar and then make sure eveything is engaged like chest up back shoulders out arms ect and make sure ive got the legs ready to lift, will get another vid up and will drop weight to start i feel my form is making the move harder so it needs correcting but the weight has not been an issue really bud i can lift heavier with no back trouble but feel if i carry on as is i may do but i do appreciate the comments as always

interesting that you tilt your back inwards as you lift to,my grip is alternate bud i dont think you can see it in the vid lol cant do anything about my carpet though


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Lozza I've only realy started to deadlifts and I'm in the same boat as urself I had to stop last week due to poor fourm and will be giving it a close eye and watched mark riptoes vids on utube as cal z . My squat is good after advice and the posts I had to look at mine again but will keep we eye as to how you get on best of luck m8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the thing is the most accurate description in the world only helps if the individual understands what it all means..

hence my unlubed analogy for squats.. you all get that one lol..

i had a dude come down from essex(another one) and he was fine for deads till he arched his back and pulled..

his arched back was the complete opposite and a total hunchback (on purpose) cos this is how he interpreted..

when you pullling your chest up trying to enhance the lower back curve think about sticking your arse out like a duck!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

As Cal is fully aware, my deadlifting form is terrible

Also, having multiple back injuries, the psychological fear is always there as well

Is it an exercise you just have to practise and overcome or can it just be a no no for certain people with certain bio mechanics?

I say this as Steve said my biggest weakness in my physique was my back and has told me to come and train back with him in the next few weeks


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

this was playing on my mind most of the night and low and behold i ve rewatched hw far i was away from the bar, been watching mr ripp and reading both cal and flegs tips and the move now feels much better i can really feel the weight more in my legs to start done this one this morning so excuse the denim shorts =-) feels so much better so far ,legs fully in myshins touch when i bend my legs to grip the bar, im trying to keep hips in smae pos when lower to grip and then engage the chest an arms to take weight and seems to be working see what you think form looks much better on the vid

Deadlift Form part 2 - YouTube


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

looks loads better mate, out of interest why do you break grip between the reps? is it just for this example or do you normally do it too?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers dave feels much better being closer more control gonna put some real weight on sunday but will just practice the form with 60kg, i normally do put the bar down release the grip and stand back up then go back down but im going to try lifting then back down but not releasing the bar and then slight pause then up again, what you think?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

fleg said:


> You need to approach the bar without the bend in the back mate get down on your knees to perfect the initial grip keep that back straight, if you have this bent back approach in the long run it won't do you any good.


cheers bud i can sort that by bending my knees a little more when i grab the bar thats no issue, much better feel all round and wont release grip on the bar either and see how i get on, i will put 100 plates and see how form is on sunday very pleased with the motion tho thanks for comments guys will put another up when i can with some weight to get a better comparison


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yanny you will benefit from legwork stemming from the hip, but i`d go with a partial movement to start with cos of your height.

have i really suffered that much form only doing partials dudes?

its not being able to train injury free for long periods that have impinged my progress rather than any shortned ROMS..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im 6ft cal i would like to try partials ive never tried them, its a good feeling for me if i can get this move full range correct, then i would feel confident trying other deadlift type exs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

indeed young lozza..

start at the beginning and you may reach the finish line..

partials allow you to add weight easier for longer.

theyre not a copout they just are what they are..

tortoise and the hare dudes..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive not been called young for a while but i will ltake it wherever it comes from :jaw:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

you look like my dad in the vids you were that slow he he lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Massive improvement mate, fair play.

All I would add is try to keep shoulder back/chest up even on the neg, this should help control it better and will stop the whole 'reaching' effect.

Amazing what a few pointer can do though eh dude.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

lozza said:


> this was playing on my mind most of the night and low and behold i ve rewatched hw far i was away from the bar, been watching mr ripp and reading both cal and flegs tips and the move now feels much better i can really feel the weight more in my legs to start done this one this morning so excuse the denim shorts =-) feels so much better so far ,legs fully in myshins touch when i bend my legs to grip the bar, im trying to keep hips in smae pos when lower to grip and then engage the chest an arms to take weight and seems to be working see what you think form looks much better on the vid
> 
> Deadlift Form part 2 - YouTube


Alot betta lozza

Keep it tight to your shins up and on way down

But a lot betta


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my second warm up set, before my 100kg working sets... critique more than welcome 

IMG_1661.MOV - YouTube


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks fairly solid to me dude but you gotta put a working set up!

Cool looking gym btw!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tbh form is no different, I just grunt and strain a bit more!

That room is and old squash court


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Bj what size are u m8 ur fourm is solid im finding them hard to get fourm good I'm 6f


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm about 1/2" under 6foot mate!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet m8 I'm get a pt on tues fvk it I'll try get good fourm and post it up I've watched mark tiptoe lol fvkin phone was ment to write riptoe . And all the advice givin I must be a clumsy cvnt lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lets see those working sets then dudes 

thats when all the probs kick in..


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm workin on mine cal have not got good fourm at all but doin my best m8 reading thro all the stuff u ur self have talked about and the others . Putin it into plan is harder I've started light in gym in morning give it another bash grab 1 of the pt s and get them to chack my fourm aswell


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How am I looking so far cal? That's not much less than my working set, but will do a proper set next week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

backs good, bars not touching legs..,.

thats to lozza too,..

not far enuff over bar on pickup.

as gregg says bar down to floor each rep.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I struggle with grip more than anything else, that is what usually fails first? If I touch at the bottom each rep I tend to lose my grip and if I re-gripped each time it feels like I'm going 10x1 reps? Or is this "allowed"?

Will get a working set up next week, it's no different (I think)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

also you placed hands on bar without looking, or placing feet either..

also sitting behind the bar.

use some chalk or yes do em slightly rest pause..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My laces on my shoes go under the bar without thinking, and in my defence I had a sneaky glance down at the marks in the bar before lifting 

Will invest in some chalk and rest pause, thanks for the pointers grandmaster cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol from my experience people dont look at hand placement thinking if they lower themselves like that they`ll be straight into the starting position..

seriously, do all parts of the lift in stages..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep reading up on this thread as Steve, my prep guy said I was weak in the back area and said I need to come to his gym and go through a back workout

I'll be keen on what he says about deadlifts


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

N1 Yanny as u can't do them for s**t never thought of them till I came on mc my squat is good but can't deadlift for some reason


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> Yanny-does he want you to deadlift? What's his thought about that and seated shoulder presses which obv thicken the core...?


Don't know yet, he just said my weakness is my back

He did say he prefers partials though!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> Any chance u can stick up your dimensions in your journal mate, chest, waist, the usual?


Yes, I can, although as with what poundages I lift, I think it's pointless, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I bet my measurements are smaller than what you think, lol

It's all a big illusion


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I bet my measurements are smaller than what you think, lol
> 
> It's all a big illusion


You was massive last year

And as I know you you are smaller but look bigger and so much betta!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> You was massive last year
> 
> And as I know you you are smaller but look bigger and so much betta!


I'm gonna be even smaller when I come off the gear!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yanny i think the loss of some size and weight is where all these gains come from simple cycles..

ie its the same weight being put back on(but with a slight increase) each time..

i think staying on, coming off, cardio or non cardio is all down to personal preferences and that many options work..

you cant argue with coming off, but i still dont see that as the norm.. but what the fcuk do i really know.. its not until your in those circles you really know who does what..

and who really is honest about drug use lol, most play it down..

heavy internet drug use usually pales into comparison with gym use levels..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I'm gonna be even smaller when I come off the gear!


You feeling ok Yan??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You feeling ok Yan??


Haha, not really, I'll probably sneak in a quick jab when nobodys watching, lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Haha, not really, I'll probably sneak in a quick jab when nobodys watching, lol


Good on ya. Just had mine, boy do i feel good.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Good on ya. Just had mine, boy do i feel good.


TRT me thinks, 250mg per week


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> TRT me thinks, 250mg per week


Ye, but evan 250mg makes the old do-nut making machine go into overdrive.

Feck knows what i'll be like on 500mg/w


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Ye, but evan 250mg makes the old do-nut making machine go into overdrive.
> 
> Feck knows what i'll be like on 500mg/w


I've gone up to 1500mg per week, I was a walking hard on, lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I've gone up to 1500mg per week, I was a walking hard on, lol


This will be my 1st, just waiting for blood results and trying to find a reasonably priced AI.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> backs good, bars not touching legs..,.
> 
> thats to lozza too,..
> 
> ...


so i need to come over bar a bit more? shins do touch when i bend too grab bar but not as i pull up tho, bare foot felt better too , thanks again for comments


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes try and get your hips as close to bar as you can (altho ripptoe says scapulae, i find thinking hips is easier..)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

will do , looking forward to seeing what i can lift with proper form and being closer to bar but i know repping and not releasing bar and keeping under tension is gonna ****ing knacker me out


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> will do , looking forward to seeing what i can lift with proper form and being closer to bar but i know repping and not releasing bar and keeping under tension is gonna ****ing knacker me out


good work mate i am going to make a vid so i can see if i am getting it right you can real see when doing it


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't need to stick a vid up, my form is crap, lol


----------

